# Vintage Eveready Pen Torch



## mmaurer (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm looking for an Eveready slim penlight (Model no. 1980) it was very common during the 1960's and early 70's. My grandmother use to have one and I'm feeling very nostalgic. By any change does anyone know or can point me to someone about buying this Pen Torch? Appreciate any and all help...


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm supposing you are speaking of a pencil sized (or similar) penlight? There is a 2aa one that is kinda fat like a sharpie marker that is relatively easy to find at eBay, often brand new in the box. 
Type in vintage penlights in the search bar as many sellers use the word vintage. If you don't see one right off keep trying. Sooner or later one will show up. 

Welcome to the site. Please let us know your results.


----------

